

New Cellphone Surveillance Safeguards Imposed On Federal Law Enforcement - Balgair
http://www.npr.org/sections/itsallpolitics/2015/09/03/437311545/new-cell-phone-surveillance-safeguards-imposed-on-federal-law-enforcement

======
cryoshon
A baby step when we needed a quantum leap. It's not enough. The local PDs can
still stingray with impunity, pulling location data as well as content without
any warrant. They pass this kind of data to the federal law enforcement
agencies all the time-- a handy backdoor.

